# Waterless "p-traps"?!?!?



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I was checking out an expedition rv forum and this guy is building a toy hauler and an rv. When he was plumbing the kitchen sinks and restrooms he install some waterless p-traps. Here the link to their site:
http://drainmaster.com/hepvo.html

I never even heard of this! I guess you learn something new everyday....:whistling


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

Wounder if it actually works and how long that baffle holds up for.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll continue to trust water as a perfect seal as opposed to some bozo's diaphragm any day.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> I'll continue to trust water as a perfect seal as opposed to some bozo's diaphragm any day.


I do agree with you to a certain extent. It would be really a "life saver" in tight places especially in RVs.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I won't claim water's a perfect seal, but get one little piece of crud in that diaphragm and it's not going to be doing its job.

Still, nice to have an alternative available.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Splinter hands said:


> Wounder if it actually works and how long that baffle holds up for.


I'm very curious myself, this water around here really help keep the plumbers in business. :laughing:


There is a video on the link:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> I won't claim water's a perfect seal, but get one little piece of crud in that diaphragm and it's not going to be doing its job.


Good point!:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I alway just seal mine off with epoxy :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

The RV industry is notorious for making parts and products for the units that cost a hefty dime to service or replace... Kinda like General Motors... Id think its good for RV's only because they are typically not permanant or functioning 12 months a year... Unless u live in a van down by the river :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> The RV industry is notorious for making parts and products for the units that cost a hefty dime to service or replace... Kinda like General Motors... Id think its good for RV's only because they are typically not permanant or functioning 12 months a year... Unless u live in a van down by the river :laughing:


That being said why wouldnt you empty the sump tank, and whats a little poop smell when you live by the river.


----------

